# Excruciating Inner Thigh Pain



## Duckies

Okay, so here's the deal. I'm a new-ish road bike rider, and am having some serious trouble with pain in my inner thighs while cycling any distance of significance. If you were to bisect my thighs laterally (from pelvis to knee, with butt being towards the floor), the inside line of bisection would be where I'm experiencing this pain. I can get it to go away, sometimes, but not by a conscious effort to change something. I've been riding for ~600 miles or so since January (gotta love Florida) and sometimes I get this pain to start just cycling 5mi to campus, sometimes I get it starting on mile 20 of 40 on the weekends. I have no control over when, or how long, it occurs.

So my question is this: How do I get this thing to go away? I'm fine for dealing with pain, provided this will get better. The problem is that it hasn't gotten better, it's gotten worse. I'm getting pain on shorter and shorter rides. I MUST be doing something wrong, but I can't for the life of me see what it is!

Help.

Duckies


----------



## Creakyknees

Is it the gracilis? Or sartorius? 










Keep in mind you spend way more time off the bike than on the bike; consider the way you sit, where you sit, your posture and overall body fitness and alignment. Are you flexible? Is your core strong? 

Then on the bike - how do you know your position is good?


----------



## Duckies

I believe that we are discussing the gracilis. 

EDIT: Now that I stand up and really examine the problem (it still hurts, though not horribly), I believe it's the sartorius, not the gracilis. When sitting, the pain travels from the inside of my knees to sort of slide up the inside of my thigh. The gracilis would be a straight line, if I understand correctly, and my pain curves. This means sartorius, yes?

My posture standing is good, and my fitness as a person is well above average (though, at this point, that's not saying much). I am generally flexible, yes. I can touch my toes while keeping my knees straight without resorting to curse words, for example. As far as my core being strong, I work out and play racquetball at least 3x a week. 

My LBS fit me on my bike and the guy who captains the cycling team at my university said that my bike fits me pretty well, but I know that it's not exactly optimal. I'm looking at upgrading to a much better bike (from under $1k to $3.5k), but my concern is that if I can't figure out how to alleviate this pain, I will be purchasing a very nice wall hanging.

Duckies


----------



## SantaCruzn

Duckies said:


> I believe that we are discussing the gracilis.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I stand up and really examine the problem (it still hurts, though not horribly), I believe it's the sartorius, not the gracilis. When sitting, the pain travels from the inside of my knees to sort of slide up the inside of my thigh. The gracilis would be a straight line, if I understand correctly, and my pain curves. This means sartorius, yes?
> Duckies


If the pain "curves" as you put it, it might be the sartorius IF the pain travels towards the lateral aspect (from in to out as it travels up) and perhaps towards the pelvis. 

However, both the gracilis and the sartorius insert at the medial aspect of the tibial (shin bone) shaft. Furthermore, both share L2 and 3 (the sartorius is also innervated by L4). Therefore, I wouldn't rule out the possibility that it could be the gracilis, gracilis and sartorius, or possibly the adductor magnus.



Duckies said:


> My posture standing is good, and my fitness as a person is well above average (though, at this point, that's not saying much). I am generally flexible, yes. I can touch my toes while keeping my knees straight without resorting to curse words, for example. As far as my core being strong, I work out and play racquetball at least 3x a week.
> Duckies


If you can touch your toes, it could possibly mean you have fair flexibility at the hamstring complex but not necessarily in the muscles in question. 




Duckies said:


> My LBS fit me on my bike and the guy who captains the cycling team at my university said that my bike fits me pretty well, but I know that it's not exactly optimal. I'm looking at upgrading to a much better bike (from under $1k to $3.5k), but my concern is that if I can't figure out how to alleviate this pain, I will be purchasing a very nice wall hanging.
> Duckies


If the fit isn't "optimal" I suggest you and your fitter look into some fine tuning. Also, be advised that even the best fitters on the planet CANNOT help those who have serious muscular imbalances. 

You need to determine which muscles are overactive and which are underactive. Then you need to develop a comprehensive program and addresses this. This problem most likely will not go away by itself. Even if it seems that way, you will have started a domino effect that will have ramifications up and down your kinetic chain. What inevitably occurs is the body will move in a way to compensate for your current problem and this leads to other issues down the road.

This was not meant to be a comprehensive assessment. I do hope the point is well taken and you are intelligent enough to seek professional guidance. Those who don't are wasting their time and are quite possibly making things worse.

This is a big deal. Your health is a big deal. The things you do or do not in your youth matters as you age.

Andy

www.PowerStrengthFitness.com


----------



## Duckies

Andy, 

Thanks for taking the time to write that out. I get what you're saying (even if the medical stuff is a little beyond my ken), and I'm with you on the "Identify actual problem, THEN solve problem," route. To make certain I understand you - the only solution here is to find a professional cyclist trainer and see what they do/say? Adjusting fit on the bike alone will NOT solve this problem, yes?

Alternatively, I suppose my question is this: Fine-tuning fit will not solve the problem alone, so I must develop a "comprehensive program" (is this modification to pedal stroke, exercises, what?) with a professional in order to get a resolution that won't damage my body: how do I go about this, and know anybody good in Orlando?

Duckies


----------



## SantaCruzn

Duckies said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write that out. I get what you're saying (even if the medical stuff is a little beyond my ken), and I'm with you on the "Identify actual problem, THEN solve problem," route. To make certain I understand you - the only solution here is to find a professional cyclist trainer and see what they do/say? Adjusting fit on the bike alone will NOT solve this problem, yes?
> 
> Alternatively, I suppose my question is this: Fine-tuning fit will not solve the problem alone, so I must develop a "comprehensive program" (is this modification to pedal stroke, exercises, what?) with a professional in order to get a resolution that won't damage my body: how do I go about this, and know anybody good in Orlando?
> 
> Duckies


I have a client in 10 minutes, so I'll keep this brief.

The trainer and/or doc and/or physical therapist does NOT have to be someone who works only with cyclists. 

Fine-tuning the fit can help but don't expect it to be the magic bullet.

Yes, a comprehensive program includes, but is not limited to: exercise, self-myofascial release, pedal stroke, even lifestyle choices.

I don't know of anyone in Orlando. You'll have to take it upon yourself and research on your own. Ask the prospective trainer/doc/pt for references. 

Andy

www.PowerStrengthFitness.com


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

I've been riding the same bike for years and never experienced that pain until I used the Train Right dvd from CTS a couple of weeks ago. The issue was two fold for me. First I wasn't used to the intensity of the training but mostly I think it was that I rode on my big crank (52) the whole time. About 3/4 of the way through the video I notice all the riders are on their small crank (34 or 39) and here I am pushing hard on my 52 ring. I've never experienced that pain before and have ridden outside for over 60 miles since I did the dvd and I've been fine. 
It might be a silly question but, since you're in FL and it's pretty flat, does the pain seem to come when you're pushing hard in too high a gear?


----------



## Duckies

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> It might be a silly question but, since you're in FL and it's pretty flat, does the pain seem to come when you're pushing hard in too high a gear?


As it happens, I almost never drop into my smaller chainring. Instead, I tend to just move up and down the rear derailleur to find the speed I'm looking for. It never occured to me that this could be the issue - I'll have to try the smaller front ring and see what happens.

In addition, I'm looking for a sports medicine guy like Andy recommended to see if it's me, my stroke or my fit. But, it's possible I've just been dumb all along.

Duckies


----------



## d1zzl3

have you tried using a foam roller before and after your ride?


----------



## easyridernyc

i'm not a doctor or anything, this is purely anecdotal, so fwiw

sounds like a muscle strain, if it was sprained, you wouldnt be able to ride. and the strain can result from too much resistance or too much force, one way or the other, pushing or pulling, and the muscle trying to do too much at any given time. think about it, the limit at which body cant do something gets approached by first, yeah this is uncomforable, to dang this hurts, to finally, you know what, phuck it, we aint doin this shyt no more. not today. be careful, keep it up and you could wind up damaging the muscle. first rule of exercise, if it hurts, stop. period. pain is not the measure of the man or the athelete, get the ego in check and define the problem by isolating the cause of the discomfort. 

fortunately this doesnt sound like a major thing, if it was, like i say, you probably wouldnt be able to ride at all. the good news is you can probably make the minor adjustments to shifting and pedaling technique without having to spend a whole lot on fine tuning. i recommend a couple of things, 

a, yeah get off the big ring, definitely, especially if you cant move it around at a decent interval. better to develop a comfortable rhythm, then shift up when you look for power and a more sustained burst of sprint speed with the more resistant gear. stop pushing down on the pedals in the big ring, try pulling up with a higher cadence through a progression in the smaller configurations. 

b. ice down the injury for ten minutes after your ride. then take your hot shower to keep it loose. but keep that ice on there to begin with and until it hurts. ten minutes, no more no less. do that for a good several days. reducing the swelling and inflammation of the muscle tissue, which are concurrent with the pain, gives you a better opportunity to heal, and the treatment helps condition the muscle mass by keeping it smooth, supple, and relaxed. 


listen to your body when it complains, its trying to tell you somethin. and take it easy, you'll get there eventually..good luck


----------



## Creakyknees

Most of us spend too much time sitting; this results in tightness of the hip region, especially these muscles that attach at the hip. Extended periods of sitting constrict them, and of course on the bike, you're bent over and also working the muscles hard.

I suspect that working on sitting less / standing more, and also learning some stretches to open the hip flexors, might help. I say this because I've had similar problems and it has (slowly) helped me.


----------



## cdhbrad

OP is a seemingly new rider. If I read his first post correctly, he's only ridden 600 miles.....since January. I'm in FL too....probably closing in on 3,500 miles by now since Jan. 1, so he's not exactly putting in much time on the bike. If I've misread his post, my apologies. 

Sometimes, in early season, I have the same pains but, with miles and seat time, the legs become conditioned and I haven't felt any pain in that area in a long time. I'll get that same pain if I get bad cramps on long rides in the Summer....but that's usually my fault for not staying hydrated.


----------



## Backflush

That is interesting, I just got a new bicyce in a smaller frame size since the old bike was too big. I noticed that my inner thighs also hurt after 50Km rides. I would not think that this muscle would be used much. Something is not right on the bike, either the seat is too high/low or to far forward/back.

Opps sorry for reviving an old thread.


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Hi Duckies!
I might as well throw my two cents in for you to chew on as well. Firstly, Santacruzn (Andy) is right on the mark WRT his description of the whole kinetic chain thing. Although is is probably not that critical to know the exact name of the muscle involved IMO the adductor longus muscle is the likely culprit. Professional assessment is a must if you are to resolve this quickly and PROPERLY. The first step will be to find out what all aggravates the problem with the appropriate testing, as I am very sure you will be surprized at "what else" creates pain without you even realizing it. WRT kinetic chains, do not be surprized if the "real problem" is not where your pain is showing up. 
With that, Creakyknees is also correct when he advises to consider the hip flexors (Psoas in particular) as this is one of the largest PITA muscles out there and I would suggest 90% of the population has issues of some sort with it.

Sooooooooooooo, things that I would advise: 
1) Seek out a pro. (Chiropractor, PT, RMT or all of these) and have a proper assessment done. I would advise Lumbar spine assessment (particularly L-1 to L-3), hip flexors and extensors (gluteal muscles) and the adductor group that everone has been citing. (Treatment to probably include Spinal Adjustment, ART and other modalities as well as home stretching, heat, ice, REST etc.) 
2) Once the areas have been identified, AND WHAT PERTURBS THEM (testing) then the collaborated assessment can been done to identify what it is you are doing (and this may not be starting on the bike) that is causing the issue in the first place. The problem can then be treated, and the causal factors changed or eliminated on your end.
3) Check your riding technique (knees in or out from the top tube) different position will require different body parts to function. Are you a pronator WRT your feet? (do your feet drop down to the floor standing showing up as a flat foot) If you are then this will have effects elsewhere via the kinetic chain over time and need to be addressed (orthotic supports, mechanical corrections etc.)
4) Once the problems are identified and corrected, get out of the big ring for a while. It is easier to work technique, assess possible issues you are experiencing and establish a base without taxing the muscles so much. This will be quite important if you are indeed having "mechanical issues" with your body. Proper warm up is essential. Remeber the damage that you do in the first 2 miles of a ride does not go away at mile 30 etc.

I hope this adds to some good advice that others have posted on this thread. 

Cheers!

Ride safely, vehicle bumpers hurt!


----------

